# Offshore Guide-Panhandle



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a buddy who is taking his son for his first offshore trip soon. He’s graduating high school and wants to do one for his senior trip. Not at all in my wheelhouse so if anyone here has any guide recommendations I will pass them along.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

What part of the panhandle?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

He’s open to anywhere between Mexico Beach and Apalachicola.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Little too Far West for my network. Been on a ton of DIY trips over there though their group/snapper fishing is just insane compared to the shallow side of the panhandle.


----------

